# Help with my Avatar...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't put a picture on my Avatar...When I try to upload the picture I want, it says it failed the upload. Is there anyway to resize the pictures? Mine are all big, and exceed the file amount...


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

You can do it here: Resize Images online

Good luck!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks it worked...!! :biggrin:


----------

